# Daily enemas



## andreea33 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello everyone

I've been reading this forum for awhile and I've decided to sign up. I'm really desperate. I'm 25 years old. About six years ago, I've been diagnosed with IBS-A. Over time, constipation got worse. At first, I was using laxatives. However, for about a year and a half I'm having daily enemas. I simply can't have a BM without enemas. Laxatives either don't work or cause stomach upset.

To be honest, I've tried everything - high fiber diets, low fiber diets, vegetarian diets, lactose free diets, psyllium, stool softeners, conventional medications, homeopathy....I don't know what else to try. This problem is ruining my life. I live alone, so nobody knows about this. But I can't move with anyone or have a relationship because I'm afraid no one would be able to understand this problem.

I have my enema first thing in the morning (after drinking my coffee) and then I feel fine all day long (most days). I'm a fitness instructor and nutritionist, so I'm active and have a healthy diet. But I have a hard time travelling and I have to schedule everything based on how I feel - there are days when my tummy doesn't feel too great. I would do anything to get rid of this problem. It's not normal to have daily enemas. They make me feel tired and drain my energy. I've tried not to do it several days in a row, but I feel bloated and nauseous. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi welcome to the board...your post reminded me of another one, which was started yesterday--another person who is doing daily enemas.

i suggested this person get tested to find out the reasons why his constipation was so bad and explained the tests. below is a link to that thread: i really do think it would be a good idea for you to go to a good gastroenterologist, tell him/her your problems and ask for these tests:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/227913-where-do-i-start/

there are also some medications out to help with chronic constipation--amitiza--linzess (linaclotide--it's called constella in some countries) and resolor (prucalopride) . i'm not sure if they are available in your country but you could ask your doc.

also--you might want to have a look around the board here. lots of good tips and advice on dealing with chronic constipation...


----------



## andreea33 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure if these tests are available in my country. The doctors who live here don't seem to know too much about IBS. In the past, I went to several doctors (for IBS-A) and they've prescribed me the usual things like Lepicol, Maalox, fiber, etc....Fiber actually makes things worse in my case. I will search for information about the tests you suggested.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, i'm sorry--that's truly unfortunate that the doctors there don't know much about ibs...or about chronic constipation in general, it sounds like. that sure makes it hard for you.

I've found that often doctors who work with a university hospital (even a regular hospital) are more knowledgeable, proactive and up-to-date about constipation and bowel problems---if that's any help to you.

oh yes--fiber--I agree!! a lot of us here --especially those of us with slow colonic transit--have found that fiber--especially too much fiber--just makes our constipation worse.

I do hope you can find a good doctor or else find a way to get some of those tests done. I found that getting tested and getting a proper diagnosis really helped. and it made all my doctors take me more seriously.


----------



## rewinj (Apr 19, 2012)

Are you using water enemas, or enemas that contain a laxative?


----------



## andreea33 (Feb 25, 2015)

Water enemas.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi andreea33 -

I give myself one or two quick rectal enemas in the mornings before work. I call 'em rectal because I don't let the water go to deep - I just need to get things movin' down there! I don't know if I can say they make me tired or not, as I'm often tired, but almost twice your age. I think that's one of the side effects of old age and being chronically constipated.

Because of my constant constipation, even having a regular BM (no enema) makes me tired - it's like working out with your rectum. lol! It really is.

I've been taking half a generic Sudafed almost every morning to give me some energy for the last 3 months. They help a LOT. If you want to try them for that reason, get the ones with pseudoephedrine in them that you have to get from the pharmacist (bring your ID!).


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

andreea33 said:


> Is anyone else having this issue?


yep. Same situation. I'm afraid I don't have any solutions for you though, other than trying bowel retraining.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

My IBS C has gotten worse in the last few months, but before that I was going every day with activia, prunes and benefiber at night. If you have not tried it, it may be worth a try.


----------

